# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Thanks Sarah Palin. No, seriously

## Legend1104

I was watching her on Hannity and he asked her a question about the candidates and listed the top three as Romney, Perry, and Bachmann. She proceeded to say, "Well depending on which polls you look at, some have Ron Paul up their in the top 3."

----------


## pauliticalfan

Seriously? Someone earlier was whining about her NOT mentioning Ron in the top 3. Interesting, I guess she really did.

----------


## mpdsapuser

I noticed that as well. As soon as Hannity did the top 3 nonsense I was about to tune out but I decided to give Palin a chance. Glad I did. Even Hannity had to admit Paul would be a better President (save the Iran position) than Obama.

----------


## Bruno

What was her tone when she said it? I could read that a few different ways.  Supportive?  Indifferent?  Dismissive?

----------


## KramerDSP

Wow. That's interesting. We can't officially rule out an endorsement from her at this point.

----------


## mpdsapuser

I would not be surprised to see Palin try to be RP's VP.

----------


## KramerDSP

Goes to show you (5 posts in 3 mins) that Palin's endorsement isn't far from our minds.

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

hopefully the Sarahcuda will go rogue and endorse Dr. Paul for President

----------


## mpdsapuser

> What was her tone when she said it? I could read that a few different ways.  Supportive?  Indifferent?  Dismissive?


She was trying to bring fair and balanced reporting. It didn't seem sarcastic at all.

----------


## KramerDSP

> I would not be surprised to see Palin try to be RP's VP.


Nah. Veep again? I read someone here who said she would want to be the Secretary of State.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> I was watching her on Hannity and he asked her a question about the candidates and listed the top three as Romney, Perry, and Bachmann. She proceeded to say, "Well depending on which polls you look at, some have Ron Paul up their in the top 3."

----------


## emr1028

We should email bomb her to inform her that if she truly wants to go rogue, she should endorse a true American maverick, Dr. Ron Paul.

----------


## jason43

In 2007 I actually looked into all the governors for running mates for Paul and she was on my list. Granted, at the time I had never heard her speak, but she had a 90%+ approval rating, and was considered semi-libertarian. Then she became Herr McCains running mate and she lost me completely.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Nah. Veep again? I read someone here who said she would want to be the Secretary of State.


palin keep sweet talking and we will let Ron Paul decide where you are in a paul admin  I will bite my tongue and give props to sarah palin if she does the right thing, ENDORSE RON PAUL SARAH PALIN and i will throw in free snowboard lessons for you and take you to the top of a 14'er so you can see the atmosphere

----------


## orenbus

> Nah. Veep again? I read someone here who said she would want to be the Secretary of State.


Endorsement would be cool, couldn't see her being VP it would be a hard sell, and honestly not sure I could trust her with the Secretary of State job, grrr hate to say it but I wouldn't trust her with a potato gun, lol. Ugh I know I know if you don't have anything positive to say....

----------


## KramerDSP

> palin keep sweet talking and we will let Ron Paul decide where you are in a paul admin  I will bite my tongue and give props to sarah palin if she does the right thing, ENDORSE RON PAUL SARAH PALIN and i will throw in free snowboard lessons for you and take you to the top of a 14'er so you can see the atmosphere


It's over. We've got Palin's endorsement once she finds out she gets snowboarding lessons from you and being sung to by surprise guest Pat Boone at the top of a mountain in Colorado! LOL

----------


## Xenophage

> In 2007 I actually looked into all the governors for running mates for Paul and she was on my list. Granted, at the time I had never heard her speak, but she had a 90%+ approval rating, and was considered semi-libertarian. Then she became Herr McCains running mate and she lost me completely.


She seemed semi-libertarian when I voted for her in the gubernatorial election in Alaska.  The $#@! she pulled once she got into office quickly dispelled that myth.

----------


## KramerDSP

Part of me wonders if she is setting up trial balloons, and if her people are monitoring this forum to see the overall reaction to such an event should it happen.

----------


## kojirodensetsu

You guys should email thank yous. I would but I have no idea what her email is.

----------


## mpdsapuser

The best part of the interview was Hannity acting shocked about Palin mentioning Ron Paul and having to admit he'd be a great President. I don't think he was expecting Palin to do that.

----------


## Bruno

> She was trying to bring fair and balanced reporting. It didn't seem sarcastic at all.


Good to hear, thanks!

----------


## orenbus

A lot of people like her personality, endorsement would give Ron Paul a good 8-10% in national polls most likely basically putting him easily in as a top tier candidate that the media could not ignore. It's crazy to think about it this way but have you guys seen Palin's currently polling? It has gone down a bit since the beginning of the year it would make sense for her to use the numbers she still has to either decide right now if she is going to jump in the race or get behind a candidate so those numbers give someone a solid bump in the polls.

Honestly the more I think about this Rand, one of the grassroots supporters or someone in the campaign should probably reach out to her sooner rather than later.

----------


## jct74

Ron Paul at 11:35 and again at 14:35



[url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tn8Vb8spWfo

----------


## mpdsapuser

As a FYI, I posted a kudos on Sarah Palin's Facebook page and not only was the comment removed but I somehow unliked the page...Interesting. I guess her handlers did not approve.

----------


## Bruno

Palin : "Or if we are supporters of the right candidacies."

----------


## The Midnight Ride

> Ron Paul at 11:35 and again at 14:35
> 
> 
> 
> [url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tn8Vb8spWfo


I gotta give her credit, that was just not a mention in passage, that was correcting Hannity. Nice job, Sarah.

----------


## geewhzz

didn't palin endorse rand paul?

----------


## orenbus

> didn't palin endorse rand paul?


Yes, after a Rand Paul supporter sent her a certified letter to her home in Alaska, asking for her to give Rand her endorsement.

----------


## trey4sports

+rep to Sarah Palin.

----------


## MJU1983

> You guys should email thank yous. I would but I have no idea what her email is.


The only one I could find was info@sarahpac.com but I'm sending her a tweet at @SarahPalinUSA.

http://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/status/116375011555672064

Feel free to RT ^^^

edit: here is my email-




> from	ME
> to	info@sarahpac.com
> date	Wed, Sep 21, 2011 at 12:00 AM
> subject	Thank You Sarah!
> mailed-by	gmail.com
> hide details 12:00 AM (0 minutes ago)
> 
> For correcting Sean Hannity on Ron Paul's poll numbers.  If you aren't going to run, it sure would be nice if you endorsed Dr. Paul for President.  He is the most conservative member of Congress in our lifetime per research by University of Georgia political scientist Keith Poole.  A strict Constitutionalist is just what this country needs!
> 
> ...

----------


## KramerDSP

If Palin were to endorse Ron Paul, he would indeed get a 5-10% bump in the polls, and the liberal media would come UNGLUED. 

And this would only rally even more conservatives to his side. Then it's over.

----------


## gaetano

Dont place false hope in this neo-con attention whore.

Palin will endorse Rick Perry at the appropriate time. Count on it.

----------


## KramerDSP

Sean Hannity just admitted on live TV that Ron Paul would be better than Barack Obama. I don't know what my eyes just saw on that tube. I think Hannity just realized that Palin is going to change the game after she corrected him. The question probably is did she correct only to demote Bachmann before she enters the race or did she correct because she will give Ron an endorsement. FWIW, Palin didn't talk like someone who was going to run.

----------


## Karsten

What's the reporter who said "if you get a soundbite from Palin bring it back to us, you can ignore the Ron Paul stuff" going to say now???

----------


## Karsten

> Dont place false hope in this neo-con attention whore.
> 
> Palin will endorse Rick Perry at the appropriate time. Count on it.


Palin's a tough nut to crack. You never know what she's going to do.  I'm be equally un-surprised if she were to endorse Perry or Ron Paul.

----------


## trey4sports

i don't think this is a prelude to an endorsement, I do, however, think this is a good example of someone politely saying _"excuse me Mr. Hannity, but you're full of $#@!"_

----------


## orenbus

> Dont place false hope in this neo-con attention whore.
> 
> Palin will endorse Rick Perry at the appropriate time. Count on it.


Yea I'm thinking she'll most likely endorse Romney since she'll want to cut the best deal she can make in exchange for her political capital which is quite a bit, which right now would push Romney's numbers over Perry and give him a healthy boost. Of course that maybe a bit harder of a sell to her supporters than supporting Rick Perry because of Romney being more establishment and less tea party-ish.

If she did seriously think about endorsing Ron Paul I would think she would want to make some kind of deal, obviously she's looking for a job right now. I'm just not sure what position she would be offered compared to what Romney would be prepared to offer her. It's going to come down to a question of where her principles are and how that is going to compete with her sense of professional advancement.

----------


## anaconda

> I would not be surprised to see Palin try to be RP's VP.


Would be a powerful ticket, regardless of how we might feel about it. Would be a bad day for the establishment. Would cause Ron to sacrifice many votes from independents, however. But he would pick up a lot of rank and file GOP base.

----------


## orenbus

> Would be a powerful ticket, regardless of how we might feel about it. Would be a bad day for the establishment. Would cause Ron to sacrifice many votes from independents, however. But he would pick up a lot of rank and file GOP base.


I just don't think it would work, too many Dems and Independents would come out to vote just to make sure she isn't a heart beat away from the presidency. It was a point that was used in 2008 and I'm sure the other side would use it again if they needed to, cabinet position would be her best bet.

----------


## anaconda

> Dont place false hope in this neo-con attention whore.
> 
> Palin will endorse Rick Perry at the appropriate time. Count on it.


I don't believe she will endorse either Romney or Perry. She knows that either will go down the ratings $#@!ter during their first term in office due to the horrible economy that neither will attempt to correct. She is smart enough to not get sucked into that. She might endorse Ron Paul.

----------


## Legend1104

One thing I always think about with vp's is, "Ron Paul is an old man and what happens if he wins, and then dies in office? Then who are we stuck with? I would hate to finally win and then lose him and be stuck with the same old crap for a vp. I want to know that we have a solid backup plan God forbid something horrible happens."

----------


## Article V

> I read someone here who said she would want to be the Secretary of State.


That was me.  If she wants any position beyond kingmaker, it's Secretary of State.  The press hung her on her foreign policy in '08 (Tina Fey as Palin: "I can see Russia from my house.").  As Secretary of State, no one could question her experience on foreign affairs again, which would make a potential Palin presidential run very possible in the post-Ron Paul future.

And, in answer to the naysayers reading this: yes, I still do believe Palin will endorse Ron Paul.  I knew she'd wait till after Ames before endorsing so she could assess the landscape--no point in endorsing Ron Paul if he sunk like a stone.  I thought she'd endorse him at her last big Iowa event, but shortly after the event was announced Perry shot up an extra 20 pts. in the polls.  I think that huge poll swing caused Palin to postpone any endorsement until the waters steadied.  Since it's not clear how long Perry will remain in the 30% realm with everyone else trailing far behind, Palin has extended her "decision" time-frame from it's original September deadline to a new nebulous November deadline.  Till then, I'll keep writing her to talk about Ron Paul and thank her for her ongoing support.

Let's all keep wooing Sarah Palin, she would bring an entirely different group of supporters into the Ron Paul camp.  Not to mention, an endless supply of the media attention we're currently lacking.

----------


## Karsten

> Not to mention, an endless supply of the media attention we're currently lacking.


I'll believe it when I see it.  For all I know about the media, after she endorses Paul she might become "Sarah who?"

----------


## Eric21ND

> I would not be surprised to see Palin try to be RP's VP.


She can cheer lead for a Paul/Fortuno ticket all she wants

----------


## anaconda

She talks about vetting the candidates' experience so much in this interview that it makes me think she may be referring to Paul. It could be a lame reference to support Perry and attack Romney, however.

----------


## Eric21ND

> If Palin were to endorse Ron Paul, he would indeed get a 5-10% bump in the polls, and the liberal media would come UNGLUED. 
> 
> And this would only rally even more conservatives to his side. Then it's over.


^^^
This

----------


## Eric21ND

> Sean Hannity just admitted on live TV that Ron Paul would be better than Barack Obama. I don't know what my eyes just saw on that tube. I think Hannity just realized that Palin is going to change the game after she corrected him. The question probably is did she correct only to demote Bachmann before she enters the race or did she correct because she will give Ron an endorsement. FWIW, Palin didn't talk like someone who was going to run.


I concur with this assessment.  I think if Dr. Paul continues to gain steadily and hits the high teens or 20% range and sharpens his foreign policy speak, Palin could very likely endorse him.

----------


## Eric21ND

> I just don't think it would work, too many Dems and Independents would come out to vote just to make sure she isn't a heart beat away from the presidency. It was a point that was used in 2008 and I'm sure the other side would use it again if they needed to, cabinet position would be her best bet.


Palin is not well liked by dems or indie voters so her being VP for anybody is D.O.A.

----------


## realtonygoodwin

She leads among independents according to the latest polls

----------


## Fermli

Palin mentions Ron Paul and you guys go nuts about endorsement/VP. ridiculous.

----------


## TER

> Ron Paul at 11:35 and again at 14:35
> 
> 
> 
> [url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tn8Vb8spWfo


I don't know if I'm just over-tired, but there is little doubt in my mind that Sarah Palin is going to endorse and campaign for Ron Paul.

----------


## outspoken

Ron Paul endorsement=phenomenal; Palin as VP=disaster.  Palin doesn't even want office.  Like Huckabee, she is doing fine and making a solid living while also fulfilling her narcissistic tendencies just giving commentary sitting on the sidelines.

----------


## The Binghamton Patriot

Sorry everyone, but I'm gonna be that guy again.  There is no way this woman could be a VEEP for ron, or even in his cabinet as secretary of the kitchen.  She has no business on TV talking about these types of issues.  This is obviously very clear to people in the campaign as well as ron.  If by any chance ron DOES have her as his VEEP, he will lose this voter, along with many other conservatives who have absolutely no respect for the intellect of this opportunist.

----------


## trey4sports

> I don't know if I'm just over-tired, but there is little doubt in my mind that Sarah Palin is going to endorse and campaign for Ron Paul.


You're overly tired.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Sorry everyone, but I'm gonna be that guy again.  There is no way this woman could be a VEEP for ron, or even in his cabinet as secretary of the kitchen.  She has no business on TV talking about these types of issues.  This is obviously very clear to people in the campaign as well as ron.  If by any chance ron DOES have her as his VEEP, he will lose this voter, along with many other conservatives who have absolutely no respect for the intellect of this opportunist.


no your not, she can endorse Ron Paul without running for anything!! problem solved

----------


## TER

> You're overly tired.


 

Can't a man dream?

----------


## Zap!

> Palin is not well liked by dems or indie voters so her being VP for anybody is D.O.A.


Who cares what Democrats like? They can all go to Hell.

----------


## trey4sports

> Can't a man dream?


Well i certainly hope you're right, she'd be a big asset in the primaries.

----------


## Zap!

> Can't a man dream?


Off topic but my first name is Ter too.

----------


## hwm

I'm not trying to be smug here, but I just can't imagine any informed citizen actually taking Sarah Palin seriously. Of course, seeing (through an endorsement) some of her poll numbers float over to Paul would be just fine by me. But please, keep her as far away from Dr. Paul's administration as possible.

----------


## anaconda

> Who cares what Democrats like? They can all go to Hell.


Reagan won with Democrat voters crossing over. They were known as "Reagan Democrats."

----------


## Zap!

> Reagan won with Democrat voters crossing over. They were known as "Reagan Democrats."


Many Democrats 31 years ago were honorable. Today, the Left has completely taken over their lives. There are a few good ones left, but most of the good ones left years ago.

----------


## outspoken

> Many Democrats 31 years ago were honorable. Today, the Left has completely taken over their lives. There are a few good ones left, but most of the good ones left years ago.


So where the he'll did they go???  The same could be said about the GOP...

----------


## orenbus

> Many Democrats 31 years ago were honorable. Today, the Left has completely taken over their lives. There are a few good ones left, but most of the good ones left years ago.


As a former Democrat, I'll just say I'm not sure speaking in generalities is a good approach to courting any specific voter. Some that identify with party or political leanings should not be seen as boogeymen. We are all human beings with each of us having a capacity to learn, adapt and think about issues differently then the person standing next to us. 

Saying most democrats are bad because they have been taken over by the left and discounting such groups, is a lot like the left-right paradigm that has unfortunately taken over this country's political landscape and is used by the media to divide us, something that Ron Paul continues to warn us about. As Ron Paul shows in congress you can work with the Dennis Kuccinich's of the world to find common ground without every having to compromise on principles by just forming alliances on specific issues that many who follow the constitution can agree on.

----------


## Karsten

> Many Democrats 31 years ago were honorable. Today, the Left has completely taken over their lives. There are a few good ones left, but most of the good ones left years ago.


I was liberal until I Ron Paul's 07-08 campaign.  I still consider myself liberal or libertarian, whatever you want to call it, on social issues.  Ron Paul changed my mind on economics, and it can happen.  MANY democrats, and liberals I knew were sympathetic and viewed Ron Paul favorably.  We get far more love from people like Bill Maher than neo cons like O Reilly.  This left/right paradigm is BS and we are the LAST people that should be participating in it.

----------


## pauladin

> What's the reporter who said "if you get a soundbite from Palin bring it back to us, you can ignore the Ron Paul stuff" going to say now???


his brain will f***in explode.

----------


## muh_roads

> Many Democrats 31 years ago were honorable. Today, the Left has completely taken over their lives. There are a few good ones left, but most of the good ones left years ago.


uhhh, democrats in the house and senate during the Reagan era are the reason the national debt was tripled.

----------


## SpicyTurkey

If Palin endorses Paul. I will adopt her grandchildren.

----------


## michaelkellenger

> If Palin endorses Paul. I will adopt her grandchildren.


+rep! I'll skin here hunting kills for a year! And that just makes me cringe.

----------


## TER

> Well i certainly hope you're right, she'd be a big asset in the primaries.


It would be nice if she endorsed him by Christmas and started campaigning for him before Iowa.

----------


## scrosnoe

This thread needs more Sarah Palin lovin' going on.  She is a force to be reckoned with.  We need to work with her and her team and treat them nicely and educate them on some things as well.  No-one among us is perfect.  She is independent, charismatic, beautiful, articulate, pro-life, and has access to all wings of the party.  Let's see what we can do to win her and keep her liking 'us' and working with 'us' on matters we can agree upon.

Same goes for all the other candidates as well.  We can help Ron Paul have the best options for his administration by not slamming any doors shut.  Besides you and I didn't get where we are in understanding overnight.  I learn something every day.  Frequently from people that I disagree with the most.  It either hones my debating skills or modifies my position.  In almost every case I learn something about the other person, if I listen closely enough.

We need each other.  The problems we face are dire.

----------


## Paulistinian

My kiss-Assy email to Palin


To whom it may concern,

Please forward this to Mrs. Palin.

I am a 28 year old man from California and I happened to catch your appearance on Hannity tonight. *I did not vote for John McCain in 08 because I saw he and Obama as two wings of the same bird of prey. *He is not the Maverick that the lame stream media tried to sell him as. *I wanted to thank you for correcting Sean tonight in reminding him that Ron Paul is a frontrunner this election. *I know that in your heart *you know that Ron Paul is the last hope this country has. *He is the only candidate that understands the business cycle and the only candidate that knows the best course to set America on the path to prosperity. *The Ron Paul "golden rule" foreign policy will do more to defend our nation from terrorism than any army or any navy. *He knows how to protect our borders and Sarah, most important of all, Ron Paul is the only candidate who takes the teachings of Christ seriously. *I am writing to ask you, please endorse Dr. Paul for President and show what a true rogue you are by lending your support to the one true maverick of the GOP. *

Thank you.

Ps: Your husband is a very lucky man! 

David 
California

Sent from my iPad

----------


## Akus

> 


a pile of pipes?
what does that mean?

----------


## LibertyEsq

we simply need to expose Perry to the point where he's unendorsable (yes I just made up a new word)

----------


## TER

> My kiss-Assy email to Palin
> 
> 
> To whom it may concern,
> 
> Please forward this to Mrs. Palin.
> 
> I am a 28 year old man from California and I happened to catch your appearance on Hannity tonight. *I did not vote for John McCain in 08 because I saw he and Obama as two wings of the same bird of prey. *He is not the Maverick that the lame stream media tried to sell him as. *I wanted to thank you for correcting Sean tonight in reminding him that Ron Paul is a frontrunner this election. *I know that in your heart *you know that Ron Paul is the last hope this country has. *He is the only candidate that understands the business cycle and the only candidate that knows the best course to set America on the path to prosperity. *The Ron Paul "golden rule" foreign policy will do more to defend our nation from terrorism than any army or any navy. *He knows how to protect our borders and Sarah, most important of all, Ron Paul is the only candidate who takes the teachings of Christ seriously. *I am writing to ask you, please endorse Dr. Paul for President and show what a true rogue you are by lending your support to the one true maverick of the GOP. *
> 
> ...


This is excellent.  Imagine if she received thousands of letters and messages like these.  I think there are people who want to join Ron Paul but are worried about character assassination and such.  Think about Vince Vaughn and how much courage he had to introduce Ron Paul while he works in an industry which has strong anti-Paul sentiment.  Becoming blacklisted in Hollywood is as old as Hollywood itself.

People who see the real potential in this movement (people like Sarah Palin and every other politico who digs deeper than what only the mainstream media is parroting) need to know and feel assured that they have large support before they declare their support for him.  Just like the Superpac moneybomb.  It won't get those big donors unless they see other big donors making the commitment.  We, as the grassroots, need to support those who support Ron Paul for President, and letters and messages are one of the ways we can do this.

----------


## S.Shorland

I think it would be the wise endorsement for her (as well as being the best for America).Paul is really there or thereabouts hence why they avoid asking him questions on important subjects.They know he could do it given even a zephyr of wind in his sails.She could really do that for him.Ron needs a VP that genuinely understands Libertarianism and will keep to it under testing times so he couldn't take the risk with Sarah but a cabinet post is fine.Maybe she would even accept Education and oversee its termination? She could do a good job and come out strong.

----------


## rp08orbust

> a pile of pipes?
> what does that mean?


I think he was asking for *tubes*.

----------


## AlexAmore

I never thought Palin would endorse Ron Paul but it occurred to me while reading this thread that there are some really good reasons that I'm sure even Palin understands would help her or any other politician if she did.

1. It's clear to most people in politics and the media that Ron Paul set the direction for discussions on a national level and during debates.
2. The other candidates are copying Ron Paul.
3. The other candidates are extremely envious of Ron Paul's grassroots and enthusiasm and obviously want some of that for themselves. Of course they try and fail miserably.
4. Sarah Palin sees Ron Paul's steady upward trend.

For these reasons I can see Sarah Palin endorsing Ron Paul, not because Ron Paul is right necessarily but because it could actually turn out to be a great move for HER.

----------


## Zap!

> I was liberal until I Ron Paul's 07-08 campaign.  I still consider myself liberal or libertarian, whatever you want to call it, on social issues.  Ron Paul changed my mind on economics, and it can happen.  MANY democrats, and liberals I knew were sympathetic and viewed Ron Paul favorably.  We get far more love from people like Bill Maher than neo cons like O Reilly.  This left/right paradigm is BS and we are the LAST people that should be participating in it.


Maher can bite me. Ef him. Many of us here are proud right-wing extremists, like myself. I am supporting Ron Paul because he's the best thing we have that's running. There is no Buchanan-type paleo-con running. If he doesn't get the nomination, I'll vote Constitution Party.

----------


## Zap!

> uhhh, democrats in the house and senate during the Reagan era are the reason the national debt was tripled.


True.

----------


## fearthereaperx

> Ron Paul at 11:35 and again at 14:35
> 
> 
> 
> [url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tn8Vb8spWfo


As far as body language goes..You can tell that she takes a gulp right after she hears 'Ron Paul' mentioned at 14:35..[and also another gulp when she hears michele bachmann's name.] And also when she starts to respond to hannity after the ron paul/iran remarks, her speech begins very weak and higher pitched--which usually denotes insincerity.

I dunno if it really means much but i thought it was kinda interesting in terms of trying to decode what's on a person's mind.

----------


## Chainspell

well let's just get back to reality here...

if she endorses RP that's pretty much the end of her connection to the establishment. They're not gonna do any bit of favors for her, and she knows this. But who knows, itll be good for us if she does 

establishment: "we're cutting you off you're on your own" "FOR EVA!!"
palin: "but but.. I thought this would be good for my political career"
establishment: "well we dont want you anyway you're dumb as a stick"
palin: "Wah?!"

----------


## S.Shorland

Paul is the establishment.They know his ideas can't be beaten so they parrot them.People want to be free because it is natural to them.I think Education would be good for her.She can be seen with homeschool families and local schoolboards.All the while dismantling a huge bureaucracy.Family values and dismantling the State in one neat package.It's TeaParty gold.

----------


## Paulatized

My overall impression of the interview was that Palin did not come across as someone who was going to announce a run this go around.  Unless it was herself she was referring to when she kept indicating over and over that the record of the candidates should be the factor when making a decision of who to support. Maybe it was the questions she was ask, but she just did not project her usual "it's all about me" persona, she came across more in an analyst role.  

If not for the Perry endorsement for governor, I might think she was referring to Ron Paul's consistent voting record.  We'll see I guess.

----------


## LibertyEsq

All Palin has talked about this cycle so far has been crony capitalism. Paint Perry and Romney as the crony capitalists, and Palin will have nobody left to endorse. Simple as that

----------


## ThePursuitOfLiberty

If she doesn't throw her hat in the ring by the end of September, we as the grassroots need to seriously consider getting a hold of her for an endorsement.

It took two phone calls for a Rand endorsement for the Senate seat.   Someone just has to TRY and the endorsement could be all ours.

----------


## KingNothing

> Part of me wonders if she is setting up trial balloons, and if her people are monitoring this forum to see the overall reaction to such an event should it happen.


Ugh, really?  It was probably either an off-the-cuff moment of honesty, or a jab at Bachmann.

----------


## Revolution9

> I think he was asking for *tubes*.


I am guessing tiers of pipes.

Rev9

----------


## LibertyEsq

> Ugh, really?  It was probably either an off-the-cuff moment of honesty, or a jab at Bachmann.


Honestly I could see Palin endorsing Paul even if just to try to build her grassroots support for a future run of her own

----------


## TheTexan

Palin _sounds_ like she has the right intentions.  Honestly, I've never even researched her positions on anything, well, because, she says a lot of dumb things.

If she wants a future in politics, she needs to:
1) Own the mistakes of her past
2) Educate herself
3) Stop saying dumb things

I'm all for giving people second chances.  The question is... does she deserve one.  I'm not one to try to answer that question, as I know very little about her, but endorsing Ron Paul would be a step in the right direction.

----------


## Working Poor

Sarah is playing her cards pretty close to her chest. It would be amazing if she endorsed Ron. I know an endorsement would sway a lot of people. 

i am pretty sure she is looking for the best deal. I hope she is considering what would be the best deal for our country. Sarah endorse Ron and feel the love.

----------


## Maestro232

> Goes to show you (5 posts in 3 mins) that Palin's endorsement isn't far from our minds.


Funny thing...this has been on my mind for awhile.  This is the first time I've noticed it on the boards, but I guess we're all dreaming the same dream...what if she does...   There are many sheeple that by all rights would be Paul supporters if they just had someone tell them it was ok.  It's a shame it has to be that way, but, alas, it is simply the fruit of decades of federalism, and we must be patient and gracious and win these folks to our side.  Taking the red pill is scary...especially when that steak tastes sooooo good.

----------


## Article V

> well let's just get back to reality here...
> 
> if she endorses RP that's pretty much the end of her connection to the establishment. They're not gonna do any bit of favors for her, and she knows this. But who knows, itll be good for us if she does 
> 
> establishment: "we're cutting you off you're on your own" "FOR EVA!!"
> palin: "but but.. I thought this would be good for my political career"
> establishment: "well we dont want you anyway you're dumb as a stick"
> palin: "Wah?!"


Yes, let's get back to actual reality here:

1) Palin already has been thrown under the bus by the establishment, including the McCain campaign, which Palin herself has said many times over
2) Palin regularly attacks the establishment and says we need a whole new direction in the GOP
3) If Palin proves she can raise a candidate's poll numbers drastically, which she would be able to do for Ron Paul, that would instantly cause the establishment to crawl back to her and beg for her attention on the next election--because every wants a powerful endorsement that has a proven track record of effectiveness.  You really think the establishment is going to abandon a person of vast popular influence?  Not a chance!  Look at how the establishment now falls all over Trump even though he's endorsed several Democratic candidates over the years.  The establishment always crawls back to use whomever they can.
4) If Palin actually causes Ron Paul to win the nomination, the GOP establishment becomes US!

----------


## CaptUSA

Does anyone here really think Palin wants a job?  I don't think she wants VP, Secretary of State, or anything else.  I think she just wants to remain as relevant as possible to keep up her speaking gigs and to make sure that those that are pissed off at government keep listening to her.

I'd say a Paul endorsement is at least 50/50, but we're going to have to raise his poll numbers 5-10% on our own, first.

----------


## Maestro232

> Dont place false hope in this neo-con attention whore.
> 
> Palin will endorse Rick Perry at the appropriate time. Count on it.


You, Sir, are an idiot.

----------


## leonster

Man, if you listen to some of the other things she says in there--(paraphrasing) "I don't want to hear rhetoric on [blah, blah], I want to see their track records." Perry and Romney both have terrible track records. And "not just switching up the uniform."

An endorsement might be within the realm of possibility. Do it. Doooo it, Sarah!

My parents are huge Palin fans. We have neighbors who used to be teachers in Alaska, and were her teachers when she was a kid. A Palin endorsement would pretty much mean an automatic vote for Ron Paul for them, and hundreds of thousands of others.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

If you don't think Palin will endorse Perry, you're an idiot. Perry was chosen years ago. 




> You, Sir, are an idiot.

----------


## LibertyEsq

> If you don't think Palin will endorse Perry, you're an idiot. Perry was chosen years ago.


If Palin's job was to conspire to help Perry, she wouldn't be bashing him over Merck. Just because there are many big businesses/interests that are behind Perry doesn't mean that Palin is one of them

----------


## rp713

i think one of reasons they are afraid of RP is if he becomes president, and runs for re-election. he might drop the GOP and go Libertarian ticket to break the 2 party system.

----------


## Article V

> Does anyone here really think Palin wants a job?  I don't think she wants VP, Secretary of State, or anything else.  I think she just wants to remain as relevant as possible to keep up her speaking gigs and to make sure that those that are pissed off at government keep listening to her.
> 
> I'd say a Paul endorsement is at least 50/50, but we're going to have to raise his poll numbers 5-10% on our own, first.


I agree that relevancy is what she's after for now.  But I can't imagine her keeping this speaking tour campaign alive for longer than another 2 years; so eventually, she'll have to either get a job, write another book, or have a television show.  One of those options must be in the back of her mind.

I also agree that she'd prefer to have Ron Paul in the ~16-18% range before endorsing so she can push him into the 20%+ range.

----------


## Article V

> If you don't think Palin will endorse Perry, you're an idiot. Perry was chosen years ago.


You think Palin was in on those discussions?  Hahahahahahhaha.

----------


## puppetmaster

> Wow. That's interesting. We can't officially rule out an endorsement from her at this point.


yea .......bet she won't. she is for foreign aid and considers israel a must defend

----------


## mpdsapuser

It doesn't matter who endorses Ron Paul at this point. When he wins the nomination, they'll all endorse him then against Obama.

----------


## Article V

> It doesn't matter who endorses Ron Paul at this point. When he wins the nomination, they'll all endorse him then against Obama.


I'm not so sure about either of your opinions.  I think it does matter who endorses Ron Paul as it gives voters permission to consider Paul's candidacy more viable; and I doubt they'll all endorse Ron Paul after he wins the nomination, it's more likely that many might push for an independent run to save the establishment.

----------


## jmdrake

> Ron Paul at 11:35 and again at 14:35
> 
> 
> 
> [url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tn8Vb8spWfo


Thanks for posting this!  My reactions?

1) Sean Hannity is a douche.  Seriously.  He ignored Ron Paul at first.  Then after Palin brought Paul up he started talking about the "top two" candidates Perry and Romny).  Then he started talking about freaking Newt Gingrich!  The only time he saw fit to mention Paul was to say that he disagreed with him on Iran.

2) It sounds like Palin was as much downplaying Bachmann as she was supporting Paul.  She even mentioned that "My name is even in there sometimes in the top three though I don't know why."  (Sure you don't Sarah).

Don't get me wrong.  I'm glad she brought Paul's name up and exposed Mr. Vanity for the shill that he is.  But I'm not sure how to read this.

----------


## brushfire

I can only hope that Palin would endorse Ron Paul.  It would improve my impression of her 1000 fold.

----------


## Romulus

Might have been playing down Bachmann.... but I respect that she set the record straight...

I do think she has a distaste for the media though, and that can work in our favor, she gets it on that front.

But we can't deny Rand wasn't helped with her endorsement of him. Perhaps Rand could appeal to her for support..

----------


## TruckinMike

> She talks about vetting the candidates' experience so much in this interview that it makes me think she may be referring to Paul. It could be a lame reference to support Perry and attack Romney, however.


Exactly! -- the way I saw it.

TMike

----------


## 69360

I've thought about this all day. Here's what I come up with. I think a Palin endorsement will do more good than harm. It's probably worth a good 5-10% bump in the polls. It really can't hurt in the primaries. It might be a liability in the general, but it could well be forgotten by them with the way the news cycle is nowadays. You don't get to the general without winning the primary so if an endorsement is forthcoming I think it is good. I also don't think it will happen until the lesser candidates drop out.

----------


## Eric21ND

> Does anyone here really think Palin wants a job?  I don't think she wants VP, Secretary of State, or anything else.  I think she just wants to remain as relevant as possible to keep up her speaking gigs and to make sure that those that are pissed off at government keep listening to her.
> 
> I'd say a Paul endorsement is at least 50/50, but we're going to have to raise his poll numbers 5-10% on our own, first.


Once we break into the 18-20% range I think she could likely endorse.

----------


## WilliamC

I guess I don't watch enough television or something but I haven't figured out why Palin has such high negatives among so many here on RPF.

She didn't ask to be McCains VP choice, obviously he was reaching out for the more libertarian wing of Republicans by selecting her.

She did endorse Rand and I've never heard her be dismissive or disrespectful towards Ron Paul.

Sure her foreign policy views are not as close to Ron Pauls as some may like but I don't see her as being a hard-core neocon.

I dunno, I'm not a huge Sarah fan but I've always seen her as one of the better possible VP choices for Ron, maybe not the best but certainly he could win with her on the ticket.

----------


## iamse7en

This thread seriously has this many pages? Screw Sarah Palin.

----------


## LibertyEsq

> This thread seriously has this many pages? Screw Sarah Palin.


I'm really getting sick of people who don't seem interested in building the coalitions necessary to win a presidential primary

----------


## Sola_Fide

I didn't get from that video a strong sense that Palin was interested in defending Ron. But...I could be wrong..

----------


## orenbus

> I guess I don't watch enough television or something but I haven't figured out why Palin has such high negatives among so many here on RPF.
> 
> She didn't ask to be McCains VP choice, obviously he was reaching out for the more libertarian wing of Republicans by selecting her.
> 
> She did endorse Rand and I've never heard her be dismissive or disrespectful towards Ron Paul.
> 
> Sure her foreign policy views are not as close to Ron Pauls as some may like but I don't see her as being a hard-core neocon.
> 
> I dunno, I'm not a huge Sarah fan but I've always seen her as one of the better possible VP choices for Ron, maybe not the best but certainly he could win with her on the ticket.


I don't hate Sarah Palin and I would venture to guess most on RPF don't necessarily hate her either. The problem is her presentation skills and lack of knowledge on important issues. I think there is a generic stereo type for good looking women in media especially where people believe that their looks are just there to approach those that want to watch someone beautiful looking. I think it's true there is a double standard when it comes to women that a good looking woman has a harder time in the media or politics than a man does without proving their ability to know the issues inside and out and being able to debate or do an interview without skipping a beat. It's not to say politicians in general don't make mistakes they do, its a question of how many mulligans are given to men vs. women and the extent of what those mulligans pertain to.

Because Sarah Palin is who she is, former beauty pageant contestant, sportscaster for local television, city council, mayor, governor and VP candidate and because she is a gorgeous woman she's going to have a lot of cameras on her. Honestly I'm not sure she was ready for the VP roll and absolutely wasn't ready for the media frenzy that was centered around her during that election. More so I think she did not have the background of knowledge needed to compete at a national level. The learning curve would have been a lot for most people and I think her strongest supporters understand that and stick with her because they understand that she is just a regular person being thrust into the national spotlight in 2008 and has grown since then? I'm not sure about this last statement since I haven't really been paying attention to her much lately. 

What I do know is that many people that are political junkies and follow the races very closely cringe when they hear her name on both sides of the isle because of the flaps in 2008. Many people on RPF are die hard political junkies that monitor every major or minor news story that comes out and have interviews burned into their psyche about the political players that are out there. Whether the Sarah Palin's flaps are justified examples of her lack of experience or not unfortunately they are going to stick with her until she can prove otherwise:

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> 


Tubes... clever.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> I didn't get from that video a strong sense that Palin was interested in defending Ron. But...I could be wrong..


I'm guessing she doesn't want to call them out too hard and risk losing her establishment ties.

I'm sure if it was one of us on there, though, we would be like, "Why are you talking about Michele Bachmann?  She's at 5% now according to xxx poll.  Almost all the polls have Ron Paul in third place.  Why isn't he being mentioned as a top contender?"

Hannity:Uh, well... duhhhhh.....

----------


## parocks

> If she doesn't throw her hat in the ring by the end of September, we as the grassroots need to seriously consider getting a hold of her for an endorsement.
> 
> It took two phone calls for a Rand endorsement for the Senate seat.   Someone just has to TRY and the endorsement could be all ours.


She'll make an announcement about whether she's running at some point.  After that happens, you'll know if she might be willing to make an endorsement.

----------


## Shane Harris

hmmm... she did seem a little nervous when hannity brought up disagreeing with ron. she kinda looks like a girl who has a secret crush but is nervous cause daddy doesnt like him. lol also she did bring up ron by name polling ahead of michele. she didnthave to do that. easily couldve just said well after romney and perry its all very close. she likes paul, but she might be hesitant on certain issues and scared of being scorned by the establishment (daddy) like hannity and such.

----------


## WilliamC

> I'm really getting sick of people who don't seem interested in building the coalitions necessary to win a presidential primary


Damnstright! Given how this is goes against what Ron Paul is obviously trying to do it disapoints me.

+ rep

----------


## fearthereaperx

> hmmm... she did seem a little nervous when hannity brought up disagreeing with ron. she kinda looks like a girl who has a secret crush but is nervous cause daddy doesnt like him. lol also she did bring up ron by name polling ahead of michele. she didnthave to do that. easily couldve just said well after romney and perry its all very close. she likes paul, but she might be hesitant on certain issues and scared of being scorned by the establishment (daddy) like hannity and such.


lol

----------


## Shane Harris

> lol


am i wrong!? lol

----------


## BuddyRey

Wow...this pleasantly shocked me.  Never thought Palin would stick up for RP like that.  Good on her!

----------


## Lisa100

A couple of months ago, Sarah Palin spoke negatively about Romney regarding his healthcare program in MA.
Then, after the CNN debate last week, she was on Greta on Fox and when Greta asked her about Michelle Bachmann's point about Rick Perry receiving campaign donations from Merck, Sarah Palin dissed Perry and said that was evidence of play to pay politics!
Now, she corrects Hannity and mentions Ron Paul (a rare sight to see on TV!).
I see a pattern!

I can definitely see her endorsing Ron Paul.  She is not establishment.  The media is always trying to destroy her while they ignore Ron. 
I believe that she has good intentions but many people have been brainwashed to think badly of her because the media distorts her record and her viewpoints.

If she does endorse Ron, his poll numbers will increase by 10 percentage points easily.

Btw, if I remember correctly, Ron Paul and Sarah Palin were the first guests on Freedom Watch.

----------


## kuckfeynes

We're her best chance if she is to endorse anyone at all. Bridges have been burned in the GOP. Dr. Paul got Bachmann reading Mises, he can work with Palin if she's willing to learn. And it seems that she might be. Not once did I get the ditzy clueless vibe in that interview. Not once did I feel embarrassed for her.

And she is our best chance, because let's face it, in the battle for minds her "people" are the low-hanging fruit. They can be hawkish and may not be into long intellectual answers, but can feel the crushing weight of an overbearing government, and just maybe are getting to the point of sacrificing some so-called safety for liberty for once.

----------


## TruckinMike

> ...I believe that she has good intentions but many people have been brainwashed to think badly of her because the media distorts her record and her viewpoints...


Don't mind me  I'm just busy trying to forget about Sarah Palin endorsing Rick Perry over Tea Party favorite Debra Medina.



And from our own Daily Paul...

"Establishment Sending Palin To Texas To Save Rick Perry From Himself And Debra Medina"
...read the comments for a little Palin refresher 


Anyway, just thought y'all might like a little flashback from '09/'10.

TMike

----------


## Billay

> Don't mind me  I'm just busy trying to forget about Sarah Palin endorsing Rick Perry over Tea Party favorite Debra Medina.
> 
> 
> 
> And from our own Daily Paul...
> 
> "Establishment Sending Palin To Texas To Save Rick Perry From Himself And Debra Medina"
> ...read the comments for a little Palin refresher 
> 
> ...


This is a great way to win elections folks! Poll at 13% and then discredit everyone who says something nice about you!

----------


## Billay

> Don't mind me  I'm just busy trying to forget about Sarah Palin endorsing Rick Perry over Tea Party favorite Debra Medina.
> 
> 
> 
> And from our own Daily Paul...
> 
> "Establishment Sending Palin To Texas To Save Rick Perry From Himself And Debra Medina"
> ...read the comments for a little Palin refresher 
> 
> ...


This is a great way to win elections folks! Poll at 13% and then discredit everyone who says something nice about you!

----------


## TC95

Palin isn't going to endorse Ron Paul and she certainly isn't going to campaign for him.  If she did, it would leave her warmongering supporters bewildered and confused.  They'd question her loyalty to Israel, drop her, and find another warmongering idiot to follow.

----------


## Eleutheros

> Palin isn't going to endorse Ron Paul...*If she did, it would leave her warmongering supporters bewildered and confused.  They'd question her loyalty to Israel, drop her, and find another warmongering idiot to follow.*


Oh, kinda like what they did when she supported Rand Paul, right?

Granted, Rand Paul is not a carbon copy of Ron Paul, but they are still two peas in a pod.  After all, the fruit doesn't fall far from the tree.

A Palin endorsement of Ron is not only possible, but I dare say is also probable.

----------


## TheTexan

I always liked Palin because she didn't seem like a politician.  Perry & Romney absolutely reek of dishonesty and corporatism.  Say what you want about Palin... she's honest, or at least appears to be.

Ron Paul supports all the things she claims to support, and has the integrity she claims to value.  If Palin is truly honest, and is truly not part of the establishment, she will endorse Ron Paul.

If she's just a very good liar, and wants to try to make her way back into the establishment inner circle, she'll endorse Perry/Romney.

Above all, my #1 reason for liking Ron Paul is his honesty & integrity.  I don't think we can have meaningful & positive change in this country without those values.

----------


## anaconda

> Ron Paul supports all the things she claims to support.


Interventionism on behalf of Israel? Occupying Iraq as a mission from God? Supporting the $700 billion bank bailouts? Economic sanctions on North Korea?

----------


## TheTexan

Most of the things she claims to support.

Happy? 




> Interventionism on behalf of Israel? Occupying Iraq as a mission from God? Economic sanctions on North Korea?


These only count as 1 thing imo.

----------


## Zap!

> Interventionism on behalf of Israel? Occupying Iraq as a mission from God? Supporting the $700 billion bank bailouts? Economic sanctions on North Korea?


I don't think she supports the bailouts. She couldn't say no in October, 2008. Her boss at the time was in full support, John McCain.

----------


## anaconda

The Couric interviews are really painful to watch. I'm afraid if she runs for POTUS or VP in 2012 it's gonna be more of the same.

----------


## TC95

> Oh, kinda like what they did when she supported Rand Paul, right?
> 
> Granted, Rand Paul is not a carbon copy of Ron Paul, but they are still two peas in a pod.  After all, the fruit doesn't fall far from the tree.
> 
> A Palin endorsement of Ron is not only possible, but I dare say is also probable.


She could have easily endorsed Ron back then, too, but she chose not to.  She sure did endorse and even campaign for Ron's polar opposite, John McCain, though.

----------


## TruckinMike

> This is a great way to win elections folks! Poll at 13% and then discredit everyone who says something nice about you!


Palin is discrediting herself. If she wants "credit" she needs to perform in the cause of liberty before she can expect to have any. Endorsing Rand does help, but thinking that you can butter up to her and expect her endorsement isn't going to happen. She needs to hear criticism - criticism that will be on the pages of history. 

She is like a leaf in pond on a windy day. If a strong wind blows her to perry, that is the shore that she'll land on. She is helplessly afloat with no principles to guide her. 

TMike

----------


## Revolution9

> If you don't think Palin will endorse Perry, you're an idiot. Perry was chosen years ago.


Well good..because years of the cabal's planning went down the tubes at the debate when the drooldonkey slobbered all over himself trying to utter a semblance of the borg collective's talking points.

Rev9

----------


## mainstream economist

How about Sarah Palin for

Secretary of Education
Secretary of Agriculture
Secretary of Housing and Urban Development
Secretary of Energy...

Since Dr. Paul has a lot of departments he wants to get rid of, he can put Sarah Palin at the head of one of those departments and just tell her to do nothing. How about it, Mrs. Palin? You can spend all your time writing more books and doing reality shows. It would be a sweet gig! Endorse Dr. Paul now!

----------

